# BREAKING NEWS: Trump and Vaping



## Hooked (8/11/19)

*President Trump says US may raise the vaping age to 21*
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/08/tru...lans-to-raise-the-vaping-age-to-21-in-us.html
8 Nov. 2019 




"It was widely speculated that the administration would announce its plan Tuesday in conjunction with the publication of two studies outlining kids’ appetite for flavors, particularly mint. It wasn’t immediately clear why the announcement was delayed."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (8/11/19)

We're all waiting with bated breath for Trump's final word. I'm keeping a beady eye on the Internet, *but if someone else sees the final announcement please post it in this BREAKING NEWS thread.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/11/19)

I wonder why all of a sudden the back paddling ? maybe there was some pressure applied . His habit of yakking before thinking has bitten him on the ass .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (9/11/19)

ARYANTO said:


> I wonder why all of a sudden the back paddling ? maybe there was some pressure applied . His habit of yakking before thinking has bitten him on the ass .



I think he's finally getting this message

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (9/11/19)

Meantime back in SA we won the world cup, people still get killed every day, children still dont have food, parents jobs and no shoes.
But hey lets rather worry about america and their orange clown

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (9/11/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Meantime back in SA we won the world cup, people still get killed every day, children still dont have food, parents jobs and no shoes.
> But hey lets rather worry about america and their orange clown



And your point is?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

